# Kiddie pool for outdoor pond



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder how UV resistant the plastic is??? It may crack if left outside all the time.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Aplomado said:


> I wonder how UV resistant the plastic is??? It may crack if left outside all the time.


It would be brought inside when not in use, and would be replaced every 2 years.


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

It might "work" but you might just be better off using something more resilient. Rubbermaid containers are used by several people with success.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Storage bins or something else?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Rubber maid stock tank's are what I use to keep baitfish in during the summer.
100 gal for about $75.00.
Smaller ones available cheaper.
Tractor supply.
I set one up on patio last year with some livebearer's for girlfriend's daughter.
the patio was full sun for most of the day and heat from concrete warmed the tank too much and most of the fish roasted.
My bait tank's only see a few hours of sun on north side of house.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Rubbermaid containers and water troughs work best.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

kiddie pools work just fine. We left ours out all the time with no issues of warping etc - they are designed to be used full of water and outside after all.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

You think a parasol or the like could provide the necessary shade to reduce overheating?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Unless you have 100 deg weather like we have here in SoCal, you should be fine with your basic filter/pump(water circulation) and plenty of plants/floaters(shade).


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I use to use one. Put my fish in it when I moved here from up north back in 83. Down here I put it in the shade.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I use to use one. Put my fish in it when I moved here from up north back in 83. Down here I put it in the shade.


Yep...shade was in the planning board, hence the parasol. Alternately, I could simply put some sort of wall on one or both sides to reduce or remove sunlight for part of the day.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Hay bails arranged around the sides will keep some of the sun off as well as work for insulation to slow temperature changes either up or down. Shade is a definite plus.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Anything other than hay bales? The bales would likely attract rodents in a hurry, and would probably not last longer than a year.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Rubbermaid containers and water troughs work best.


 Very, very nice ! Is all that yours ? If so, great job - love it !


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

A bit more work, but you could also dig a hole to set it in the ground. should help a bit with temp stabilization.

I wouldn't worry too much about the shade issue, whatever puts a shadow over it (trees, parasol, laundry, etc.) will reduce the sunlight it gets. Just keep an eye on the temp for a few days before adding fish, and ad/remove shade as needed until you get something desireable.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I had mine under a tree. You could just look into shade cloth. There are different percentages available.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Grah the great said:


> Anything other than hay bales? The bales would likely attract rodents in a hurry, and would probably not last longer than a year.


Straw would also but it is much like hay when rodents are an issue. Bales of straw are cleaner but either one can work out to be an asset if you like to plant things. Tuck seeds or plants in and they work real well as a temp planting bed? Dirt is good as insulation but that sounds like real work that I tend to avoid! :wink:


----------



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

I love that round water trough... looks great. Being in NY, any pond that I do needs to be below the frost line or I'll need to bring all the fish in and empty it out

Just something to consider. But I don't think I'd trust a kiddie pool, I feel like they are too shallow and will heat up too fast


----------

